# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Attic conversion ideas

## havabeer

So we've recently bought a new house and the roof/attic its probably one of the best i've seen in terms of access and space.    
I'm 6ft tall and can just about stand up fully and walk down the middle. Seems like a big waste of space so I'm trying to drum up idea's of the best way to turn it into a decent storage area. This is mainly storage of seasonal use items like the Xmas tree, the kids old memories etc etc, not heavy bulky goods. The man hole access is in the garage and I think step #1 will be to either move it or put in an attic ladder for much better access:    https://www.bunnings.com.au/gorilla-...adder_p0860951  
next would be dust control and flooring. I'm trying to work out if it would be just easier to install some 12mm ply as the floor OR do something silly like, roll out some clear builders plastic and see if I can't find some cheap treated pine decking or other cheap timber to use as a staggered floor with large gaps like a deck. The ply is probably the easiest, if access is required its pretty easy to undo a few screws and lift a sheet of ply. I haven't priced up either option yet so I don't know which is more cost effective. 
I was also thinking about sheeting or closing off the sides as well. unsure if again, a roll of clear builders plastic just stapled to the truss would work, or if I have enough access (cutting a hole) and getting some sheets of plaster board or ply, another alternative is the 3mm sheets of melamine backed MDF. plasterboard is the most cost effective but will probably be the most awkward to handle. 
any thoughts or suggestions I may have missed? I will still need to work out access to the rest of the roof might just be a removable sheet of ply, but I'm just award at how dusty roof spaces can get, even with sarking.

----------


## droog

Looks like truss construction, no reason you cannot store items up there but keep in mind the trusses were never engineered for installation of flooring.

----------


## phild01

I did pine decking in my roof area as walkways and some chipboard for storage areas.

----------


## Bart1080

I did yellow tongue flooring 400mm wide strip down the centre before the plaster went up, 3 or 4 batton lights and some other pieces of yellow tongue to sit stuff on.   
Didnt worry about dust control...there is sisialation under the tin like in your photo and after 8 years isnt really an issue.

----------


## ForeverYoung

apart from dust
Do you need to worry about ventilation, damp, mould ...

----------


## havabeer

> apart from dust
> Do you need to worry about ventilation, damp, mould ...

  I guess as long as the roof is sound and not leaking those last two shouldn't be an issue. 
again its not going to be habitable, just plastic storage tubs and other light bits and pieces, so having decent ventilation probably not a huge deal.

----------

